# GTA conventions??



## RuggedChild (Aug 29, 2007)

Do we have any annual aquarium conventions that take place in the GTA?
I don't mean like regional club auctions/meetings. I mean something that would be like InterZoo that occurs annually in Germany or Aquatic Experience in Chicago. It would be cool to have that sort of thing here where we could see up and coming products and demos from major vendors and industry experts, and not have to enjoy them vicariously through youtube.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

The Pet and Reptile Expo is pretty big and thats where you'd normally see a lot of the fish companies as well, something similar to Interzoo.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep supporting the smaller shows. As they gain popularity, they will grow. Encourage new people to come out. Numbers through the doors is what draws bigger vendors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

There will be a convention held at the Holiday Inn in Burlington on May 15-17th 2015. This will include speakers, dinner, show and auction. There will also be an International beta show, for more info google Canadian association of Aquarium clubs and click on convention. Also in 2016 the convention will be held in London Ont. same May long weekend and it will be at Fanshaw College, more details in the future.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

The CAOAC convention in may would probably be the biggest with 2015 having a IBC sanctioned betta show also.

However compared to Europe and Asia, Canada is lacking in the size of shows. 
The US has larger shows but for some reason they don't compare to Europe, Europe and Asia seems to be more fish focussed, US seems to be more dollar focussed. There also seems to be a decline in attendence in the hobby, Back in the 1980 there were shows in Toronto that had 450+ entries, now they dont ever seem to get over 200 if that.

We need to promote the hobby - support your local clubs and get the interest going. Yes dream on about those European and Asian shows maybe we will get one one day.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There are also shows and such over the border, such as the recent http://www.ohiocichlid.com/ly held OCA Extravagnza. This is always a great event from what I hear.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

BillD said:


> There are also shows and such over the border, such as the recent http://www.ohiocichlid.com/ly held OCA Extravagnza. This is always a great event from what I hear.


The link does not work,
try this one http://www.ohiocichlid.com/Extravaganza.html


----------

